# Hysteroscopy and Endo Scratch



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

I am expecting my app to come through soon for me to have these procedures done before my next cycle.

Although the hospital have given me info on the Hysteroscopy, they have given me nothing on the scratch.

I just wanted some personal experiences on these and they outcomes..

Ie, Were they painful? If so, how long?
      What did they find in the Hysteroscopy? was you told immediately after?
      Was the endo scratch done on a specific day of your cycle? if so, when?
    Did you have a successful cycle after?


Many thanks in advance

xxx


----------



## Ashaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Hope

I had an endo scratch on day 21 of my cycle. It is slightly uncomfortable but not painful. I felt normal afterwards. I was really hopeful this would solve the 'implantation issue'. I also used Embryo glue but unfortunately I didn't even get to POAS as AF arrived 8dp3dt.

Best of luck to you!

X


----------



## trish_88 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Hope

I have had both of these. For my first cycle, I had the Hysteroscopy and endo scratch done at the same time as my LAP. So I was under general anesthetic. My consultant never told me that they had found anything, but the LAP was to help with my endo, and to drain my cysts. He just told me how that went. That cycle ended in BFP, but unfortunately MMC at 6 weeks 

This time I have just had the endo scratch. I was awake this time. As Ashaa says, it is slightly uncomfortable, but only for about 5-10 seconds. To me it felt like one sharp pain, and then a period cramp for about 10 seconds. Once it was finished, I carried on my day.

I didn't have mine at a specific day in  my cycle. My cycles are around 40 days apart though  . First time I had it after my first down regulation injection (I have one every four weeks), and this time I had it just before my third. 

Hope everything goes OK for you! x


----------



## twiglet123 (Feb 11, 2012)

Recently had an endo scratch and now realise they vary a lot as do people's experiences of them.  I'm not a wimp but can honestly say mine REALLY hurt.  I didn't have just one scratch though, they did 6 and I had to ask them to stop half way through because I thought I was going to be sick.  I was swearing and shaking!  As you can see above, this is not everyone's experience so don't worry too much, but for me I was shocked at how painful it was.  I felt traumatised afterwards and I'm not sure I'd have it done again.  If any pain relief is offered I say take it to be on the safe side.  I had none :-(


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

I had endo scratch done twice.  First time it was fine, not much pain, as others have said just like dull period pain.  Second time it was sore and I'm no wimp either.  Def take a co codamol or something heavy duty.
Had hysteroscopy in Greece so it was done under ga so didnt feel a thing 
X


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you ladies,

Ive just had my date through and its this Friday!!! Luckily its going to be done under GA so I wont feel a thing. Ive booked Friday off work, do you think I will be ok to go in on saturday??

The only thing that has concerned me is that im having the scratch this Friday and my treatment wont be until mid next year... Should this matter?


----------



## Ashaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hope

I was advised to have the scratch done just prior to the start of cycling.

The healing of the scratch is supposed to help the embryo implant and was told the effects of the scratch last approx 3-4 months.

Best to ask your Doctor.

All the best.

X


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hope
If it is just a scratch then I also think it will only last a month.  That's what my clinic told me when I had it done with them twice.  More recently I had hystero and endometrial cuts, cuts not scratch, with serum clinic in Greece, and they say the cuts last up to 6 months.  So it's maybe worth clarifying if it is just a scratch or a cut.
Good luck
X


----------



## twiglet123 (Feb 11, 2012)

Good luck with your scratch!  As you can see from my signature all that pain I felt with my scratch was worth it!


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you ladies for your replies.

Everything went fine (although last on the list)everything looked normal.

Pain wise, its nothing more than period cramping. They say to expect spotting but mine is like a full flow period but its starting to slow down now.

Congrats twiglet on your BFP

x


----------

